# suelo radiante



## yomacrella

Hola,

El contexto de la frase es: 

"CLIMATIZACIÓN, *SUELO RADIANTE*, CALEFACCION. AGUA CALIENTE" 
 
El suelo radiante, es un suelo que desprende calor pero, ¿Cómo traducirlo al inglés?
 
Gracias por vuestras sugerencias.


----------



## Ilmo

Maybe you could say "a radiating floor" or "heated floor".


----------



## planeta

I would say "radiating floor"


----------



## garabatos

I would say "radiating ground"


----------



## Ilmo

garabatos said:


> I would say "radiating ground"


 
Naturalmente. garabatos, pero los ingleses suelen construir suelos (=floors), a menudo de tablas, en sus viviendas y no viven en habitaciones con suelo apisonado.

No hay razón en calentar la tierra exterior!

Mira:


*suelo* 
nombre masculino
*1* _(superficie)_ ground; _(de interior)_ *floor*
*2* _figurado_ _(tierra)_ soil, land; _(mundo)_ earth
*3* _(territorio)_ soil, land
*suelo extranjero* _foreign soil_
*4* _(terreno)_ land
*5* _(pavimento)_ surface
*6* _figurado_ _(de vasija etc)_ bottom


----------



## garabatos

Ilmo, por lo que he leído en el contexto de la pregunta, en ningún momento se ha especificado que fuera en el interior de una vivienda. Además dichas instalaciones pueden localizarse en los áticos, y en el exterior de las casas. (Al menos en USA donde yo vivo)


----------



## mora

Hola 

suelo radiante = in-floor radiant heating

mora


----------



## El Guirri

Hola!

Yo digo 'underfloor heating' (Trabajo en el sector de climatización y calefacción). Espero que eso te ayude.

Slds,

Hola,

Yo digo 'Underfloor heating' (Tengo conocimientos laborales del el sector de Climatización y Calefacción). Espero que eso te ayude.

Slds


----------



## alacant

El Guirri said:


> Hola!
> 
> Yo digo 'underfloor heating' (Trabajo en el sector de climatización y calefacción). Espero que eso te ayude.
> 
> Slds,
> 
> Hola,
> 
> Yo digo 'Underfloor heating' (Tengo conocimientos laborales del el sector de Climatización y Calefacción). Espero que eso te ayude.
> 
> Slds


 
And I work in real estate and we call it underfloor heating, as well.

Cheers, Alacant


----------



## wormy

In the US these are called "heated floors". It is an extremely effective means of heating a home, if properly installed.

HOWEVER, there _is _such a thing as heating the ground outside! Where I'm from in Michigan (where the ground is covered in snow for a few months of the year), I've seen quite a few houses with *heated driveways*. This is especially useful for houses with steep hills for dirveways, it melts the snow/ice so people can safely drive up and down their driveways, without worrying about getting into accidents.


----------

